

Jef Raskin: He thought different. (2005) - DaniFong
http://www.businessweek.com/technology/content/mar2005/tc2005031_2111_tc120.htm

======
DaniFong
One particularly moving passage:

The tech world won't know the final impact of Raskin's work until several more
months, perhaps years. At the time of his death, he was working on what he
hoped would be his biggest mark yet: a new type of operating system called
Archy. Friends and co-workers describe it as his longtime vision of easy-to-
use computing brought to life.

Last December, funding from an unnamed international company came through at
almost the same time his pancreatic cancer was discovered, and Raskin threw
himself into completing the framework of the system in his final months, says
David Burstein, who's making a film about Raskin's life and did dozens of
interviews with him late last year and early this year.

Raskin was programming up until he could no longer type, about a week ago,
says his 21-year-old son, Aza Raskin, who worked with him on Archy for six
years. "Jef largely ignored being sick," he says. "He thought it was more
important to keep his work going. The only thing that happened was he worked
harder if that's possible."

